

WhatsApp Web - d1egoaz
https://blog.whatsapp.com/614/WhatsApp-Web

======
sweis
They implemented end-to-end crypto in this web client as well. Since it's JS
served on each request, it's vulnerable to compromise on the server side. I
also don't know how key material is securely provisioned to your browser by
scanning the QR code.

That being said, they are in a good position to roll out a Chrome extension or
plug-in that can keep the crypto implementation on the browser. That would be
a nice solution.

~~~
new_user_name
Hi,

I am trying to se what AJAX calls are being made but cant see noen. Whats the
secret to this!

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8924600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8924600)

------
rpm33
Awesome! Really wanted this feature for a long time not having to switch
between my phone and keyboard while at work.

------
MartinMond
I wonder if this is related to them rolling out end-to-end crypto on Android
but not yet on iOS.

~~~
d1egoaz
I don't know if limitations are for crypto or something else relate to apple
API.

"Unfortunately for now, we will not be able to provide web client to our iOS
users due to Apple platform limitations."

------
felipc
Anyone has info on what are the blockers for allowing it to run on other
browsers?

------
coob
What are the iOS restrictions that don't allow for this?

------
feld
They thought said they'd never do this :)

------
baskind
Can anyone share screenshots?

~~~
d1egoaz
[http://i58.tinypic.com/27yd0ue.jpg](http://i58.tinypic.com/27yd0ue.jpg)
[http://i61.tinypic.com/2a8jma8.jpg](http://i61.tinypic.com/2a8jma8.jpg)

------
d1egoaz
So far so good.

Update: emoji support :)

